# Toby? Ummm sit? Toby????



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie has been such a space cadet lately, so I can relate! One tip I have for you that I've learned from watching others in my classes is to say a command one time only, so you don't teach him to tune you out. Something I learned from watching lily cd re's videos is to be relaxed and not get anxious when my dog isn't doing what I want her to. They are so young--there is plenty of time to train them and they don't have to be perfect right away. 

I hope you enjoy your class. I can't wait until my next one, either with Maizie or Frosty


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Myleen you are so cool to think that was a great class to join! I am sure you will get lots out of it, and as to paying attention I think you know my answer is "five cookies."


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Maizie has been such a space cadet lately, so I can relate! One tip I have for you that I've learned from watching others in my classes is to say a command one time only, so you don't teach him to tune you out. Something I learned from watching lily cd re's videos is to be relaxed and not get anxious when my dog isn't doing what I want her to. They are so young--there is plenty of time to train them and they don't have to be perfect right away.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your class. I can't wait until my next one, either with Maizie or Frosty


Thank you zooeysmom!!!! I will most certainly concentrate and make sure to say a command ONE TIME ONLY. :-*
You are right..they are young! 
I am sure I will enjoy the class...look at me...here I am...when I should be sleeping!! haha... I can't stop thinking about the class. lol 
I hope you and Maizie or Frosty enjoy your next class you take as well!! 
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Myleen you are so cool to think that was a great class to join! I am sure you will get lots out of it, and as to paying attention I think you know my answer is "five cookies."


Hi lily!! Gee heck...sure wish you were my neighbor instead of living half way around the world away! lol

I went back and found the Five Cookies Game from your post.... I am going to reread this and work on it!! Hugsssss lily and thank you!!!

_The Five Cookies Game!!! :: 
For that attention work we will do a game called the five cookie game. Here is how it works. Have the dog sit at heel with leash and collar on. Put five cookies in your left hand. Tell the dog the order for eyes up (whatever you use to get attention) and give the first cookie while showing you have another ready. This gets the dog to eat the first treat with its head up. Wait a second or two while the dog maintains the eyes up look and give the second cookie. Repeat for the third and fourth cookies making sure the dog keeps looking up even while getting the cookie. Release the dog as soon as it has eaten the fourth cookie and invite it to jump up (for Lily and Javvy I say give hugs) and give the fifth cookie when the dog is leaning on you. The cookie has to be something yummie that will entice the dog to offer attention, but not a big thing that is hard to eat. Today I used little bites of cheese but Zukes minis would work well or little bites of some pupperoni type treat._

Now with plan in place...time for me to try and sleep again! lol


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

LilyCD started you off right. Eye contact and focus is created in your home with zero distractions. When I was teaching Noelle to value looking at me and paying attention, I started by bringing a treat to my nose, bring the treat to her mouth. Try this 10 times. Then bring the treat to your nose and do nothing. Say nothing. Wait and see if he looks at your face. Release the treat and praise.

Once Toby has figured out looking at you wins treats, hold a cookie in your hand out to the side, but don't let him eat it. He might paw your hand, nibble your hand, bark, whine, or even throw a tantrum. Say nothing. Do nothing. Ignore it. Wait for him to look you in the eye, release the treat, praise. Repeat. 

Start with a glance at your face and work up until you can count 1 second before releasing the treat. Work up from one second of eye contact to two seconds. Quit for the day. Next day, warm him up with the follow the cookie from your face to his mouth game, and then do the second game and work up to five seconds before you treat. And play the five cookie game, too. Noelle loves that game.

Looking at you is rewarding and valuable. The five cookie game is valuable and helpful. Play these games and you will discover your dog looks you in the face a lot. Play the five cookie game warm up, and the treat in hand look at me game, before dog class. You'll get your dog ready to focus attention on you and build value for you, which is what you want. Enjoy your class! Dog class is fun.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Myleen, I'm in exactly the same boat! LOL. This week was our second class and I thought we'd sail through these first couple of classes because Jess knows this stuff, but he is so distracted with the other dogs. It's like I'm invisible!

I've been called out for nagging (repeating the command more than once), and I KNOW I have to stop it and demand attention the first time. It's hard tho.

Most everyone there has been encouraging, saying that by the end of the classes Jess will be much calmer. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> LilyCD started you off right. Eye contact and focus is created in your home with zero distractions. When I was teaching Noelle to value looking at me and paying attention, I started by bringing a treat to my nose, bring the treat to her mouth. Try this 10 times. Then bring the treat to your nose and do nothing. Say nothing. *Wait and see if he looks at your face. Release the treat and praise*.
> 
> Once Toby has figured out looking at you wins treats, hold a cookie in your hand out to the side, but don't let him eat it. He might paw your hand, nibble your hand, bark, whine, or even throw a tantrum. Say nothing. Do nothing. Ignore it. *Wait for him to look you in the eye,* r*elease the treat, praise.* *Repeat. *
> 
> ...


Click-N-Treat,
Thank you very much! If you guys only knew how happy I am to be reading your MOST VALUABLE POSTS at 4:30 in the morning !!!!!!!
Hugssss to you Click-N-Treat!

Wish I could call in sick and not go to work today so I could get started on this...but noooooooooo I need to earn money!! Geesh! HAHAHAHAHAHA.

YEAP...Toby...look out cause here I come!!! ;-)


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Summer said:


> Myleen, I'm in exactly the same boat! LOL. This week was our second class and I thought we'd sail through these first couple of classes because Jess knows this stuff, but he is so distracted with the other dogs. It's like I'm invisible!
> 
> I've been called out for nagging (repeating the command more than once), and I KNOW I have to stop it and demand attention the first time. It's hard tho.
> 
> Most everyone there has been encouraging, saying that by the end of the classes Jess will be much calmer. I'm looking forward to that.


Summer,
I need to *stop repeating commands* as well!! Your are so right...It is hard!!! 
with the advice of our PF friends I think the next class *will go much better!!*
Wishing you luck Summer!!!!!!! Hugsssss!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click-N-Treat you are right that for a dog that really doesn't have good focus you need to start in a very low distraction environment and I agree that if the dog doesn't understand the value of looking at your face you have to load that behavior as you described. Also as you noted with your teaching to look game you will also ask for longer and longer eye contact with more and more distractions in the five cookie game as the dog's behavior improves.

For anyone reading here, the key underlying theme in all of this is the focused attention. Reinforce it all the time, every day of your dog's life from puppyhood to being a senior.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Babykins also is very excited to see dogs in her training classes too and that can be distracting. 

I find it helps to get to the class about 30 minutes earlier. Part of this time is spent outside with sniffing and potty time - then go inside and walk around. Let Toby (and you) get comfortable in the place. It also helps if others are there early with their dogs, sometimes there are things you can practice with other owners and their dogs such as loose leash walking where the dogs have to behave while the owners talk or shake hands.

I find this little routine helps settle us both down so by the time the class starts we're both in a better frame of mind to work. Sometimes the trainer is there early too and if they are generous and helpful they love to help you with any problem.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Myleen, 
You brought me smiles with your post! I am trying to challenge Sammy every day, but they are still young, aren't they? It's like teaching kindergarten good class manners, but it doesn't get proofed till a couple years later? . 

We went to a park with my little guy today and Sammy was just all over the place. I kind of let it go a bit since my goal was to socialize him, more than manners. But we *try* to work on manners and attention when we are in the yard, and when I take him out after my husband gets home. I wear glasses, and so I touch its rim and wait for him to look at me. I find that less talking is sometimes better than talking. We look ridiculous on my private walk with Sammy (going fast and slowing down and sitting at random spots, I walk around him in a circle... In silence lol) but I think he's learning bit by bit. Or I hope he is so I'm not this neighbourhood crazy lady!!! 

One time I told this man I see on my walk often that I'm training Sammy. This same man (who likely has never had a dog before) asks me if Sammy is trained now. I tell him no, no, no, no - he has a long way to go. . He asks me everytime and it is too funny 

Good luck on your end and wish me luck on my end  



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh, how I can relate. The first day of every new class I take with Archie, he always acts like he's never been trained in his life. And then I worry that the other owners will think we shouldn't be in the class (since we're past beginner classes now) - though of course, me being anxious about them just makes it worse!

One thing that helps Archie is the "find it" game. It's really simple - you just say "Find it!" and toss a treat. It breaks his attention away from the other dogs and people and gets him sniffing at the ground. From there it's a much easier transition for him to focus on me.

If I have the opportunity without being too disruptive, I also like to move around during exercises a little bit if he seems distracted. If I'm stationary and everyone else is moving around and doing things, they just start to become more interesting than I am. But if I take a big step to the side, suddenly it becomes very important to see what I'm doing. He definitely doesn't want to miss anything I do.

Also, if you're training with treats, I find it's best if I take a mix of different treats to class. I call it his Treat Cocktail. I just take several different types of treats (some he likes more, some he likes less, it doesn't matter) and mix them all up in my treat bag. If I have just one treat for class, even if it's his absolute favorite, it'll sometimes start to lose value because he knows what he's getting if he listens to me (whereas those other people and dogs are just a big, fun question mark). With the Treat Cocktail he's much more interested in bringing focus back to me because he doesn't know what he's getting this time.

It does get better as he starts to understand what the routine of the class is, and by the end he's usually one of the stars. But first day in a new class...whoo! I gotta bring all my tricks.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey Sammy the spoo!
Yeap..I agree, they learn bit by bit.! and it is sloooooow going at times! haha

I like the idea of less talking sometimes is best. Like others have said, I KNOW i repeat myself and I need to correct myself 

I remember someone posted a video of walking and dancing all around their dog and her dog stayed and didn't move !!! I was very impressed with that video... I tried to find it but haven't found it yet. Your comment about walking around Sammy in a circle reminds me of that video. :smile-big:

I Love your story of the gentleman who asks you if Sammy is trained now.:smile:

Thanks for the well wishes!!!! ...I wish you luck on your end as well!!!!

Hugssssss to you!!!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

LOL,... lisasgirl You are not alone worrying what others think...I too of course...at first...then my husbands says to me, "Well, if our dog already knew everything he wouldn't be in this class!" haha... my honey is a very smart man! After he said that I no longer worry..I concentrate on the more important things, like figuring out how to get Toby to pay attention! :argh:

I love the idea of a *Treat Cocktail*!!

Lately I feel Toby doesn't love his treats as much as he once did. I need to mix it up! Thank you for the tip! 
I'm also going to buy a much better pouch to hold our treats so they don't dry up. The one I bought is useless. 

_It does get better as he starts to understand what the routine of the class is,_ and by the end he's usually one of the stars. But first day in a new class...whoo! I gotta bring all my tricks...

I'm hoping Toby will do MUCH better than his first night...with all of the advice/tips I'm getting I know I will be better prepared...and so will Toby!!

Thank you lisasgirl... hugsssss to you!!!!! :smile:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Myleen I think the video you were looking for was posted by TeamPoodle.

As to talking less I would also suggest being quieter when you do. I only whisper at Lily most of the time and Javelin does much better if I work to keep my voice cheerful even if he is trying to be an a*&.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The emotions I bring with me to class travel down the leash and go right into Noelle's head. Did I bring anxiety with me? Noelle will sniff the ring to self calm. Did I bring hyperactive body language? Noelle will jump around like a wild animal. Did I bring joy? Noelle will smile up at me. Did I bring a calm assumption that of course I can train my dog? Noelle will reflect calm deference to my leadership. Did I bring a willing spirit eager to learn? Noelle will have a spirit that is eager to learn.

There is nothing your dog is going to do in class that your trainer has never seen a dog do before. Leap straight up in the air, do a back flip with a twist, seen that. Puke in the ring, seen that. Poop in the exact center of the ring, seen that. Run over and hump another dog, seen that. 

Relax, you've got this.

You are supposed to have a dog that is inching forward week by week. Training a poodle is like how their hair grows. You don't see it growing, but then one day you put your hand on their back and it's a thick carpet of wonderful. Your dog will be wonderful because you're working at it. A millimeter of progress, a centimeter of progress, week by week, you'll get where you need to go.

Focus and attention games, heeling games, it's all a game. Because dog training is fun! Keep us posted. I can't wait to see how amazing your dogs do.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Myleen I think the video you were looking for was posted by TeamPoodle.
> 
> As to talking less I would also suggest being quieter when you do. I only whisper at Lily most of the time and Javelin does much better if I work to keep my voice cheerful even if he is trying to be an a*&.


Thank you Lily!!! much appreciated!!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Click-N-Treat;2568490[U said:


> ]The emotions I bring with me to class travel down the leash and go right into Noelle's head.[/U] Did I bring anxiety with me? Noelle will sniff the ring to self calm. Did I bring hyperactive body language? Noelle will jump around like a wild animal. Did I bring joy? Noelle will smile up at me. Did I bring a calm assumption that of course I can train my dog? Noelle will reflect calm deference to my leadership. Did I bring a willing spirit eager to learn? Noelle will have a spirit that is eager to learn.
> 
> There is nothing your dog is going to do in class that your trainer has never seen a dog do before. Leap straight up in the air, do a back flip with a twist, seen that. Puke in the ring, seen that. Poop in the exact center of the ring, seen that. Run over and hump another dog, seen that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Click-N-Treat!!!! Love this!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click-N-Treat, yes, yes, yes. One of the biggest things I have been working on with many of my novice handlers is for them not to get frustrated. Once they are frustrated their dog's fall apart even more than they were doing dopey things to make the handler frustrated.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

LilyCD, frustration ends everything, doesn't it? I see people in my classes getting upset when their dog is chewing their pants and not sitting. Or when their puppy is way more interested in the agility ring, or barking... 

We're taught from first grade that the worst thing that can happen is having to repeat a grade. The idea of failing to pass on to the next level of dog training adds anxiety in the ring. Why won't you just sit! SIT! You know how to sit, we do it all the time. You're making me look bad. Grrrrrr! 

Frustration makes me feel bad and upsets the dog. Why do you think I started singing if you're happy and you know it to my dog?

If you're happy and you know it you will sit.
If you're happy and you know it you will sit.
If you're happy and you know it, and you really want to show it
Happy and you know it, you will sit.

Now, I do this in my house, with no one watching me, about 5 times a day. It is a treat festival of laughter and fun. It's a game of Simon Says where what I tell her to do is different every time. If you're happy and you know it you will _____. Treats and laughter and fun, fun fun. 

In dog class, when I'm getting frustrated, I start singing, if you're happy and you know it... and Noelle, turns around and looks at me. Treat festival is coming, praise party is coming. It's our game! Yay! Can we play our game? What do you want me to do now, Mom? Heel? Down? Sit? Stand? Stay? What, what, what! Tell me so I can win a prize.

You could load a single phrase and not a dopey song the same way. The key thing is, it's a mood changer. This silly song brings my mood up and brings Noelle's focus up. Reset. Relax. This is a fun class, not a serious class. I am not training to be a brain surgeon where one slip is a disaster. I'm training my dog to enjoy following directions and enjoy being with me. I try to bring happy in the ring and keep it with me. 

The second I get frustrated, all is lost.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Boy, I really need this thread right now! Thanks so much!! Mackey (5 mo) is being very bratty, and I know it's mostly me. Well, and his teeth...he is at his most naughty on days when he's got a new tooth coming in. I need the focus exercises and the reminders that learning new things should be FUN!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There are always good days and bad days, hopefully more good than bad and eventually very few bad.

Some of you may have seen that Javelin helped as a demo dog for my beginner class last week. He was excellent. Well, today I had his crate in a different place and he could here me more easily and he acted totally like an a** most of the morning. My private trainer came to work her dogs today and when she finished she put me through a utility routine with Lily while Javvy barked and jumped up and down to rock his crate. So not so excellent today, but I did use him to demo some work and he eventually settled down. Definitely like Simon Says, one step forward, two steps back, three steps forward...

Loading a happy jolly it up phrase or a little easy trick that is well rewarded works really well. I use spin or touches or if I really need to jazz Lily up (not in a trial of course) I have her do a circus walk.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

*Treat festival!*



Click-N-Treat said:


> LilyCD, frustration ends everything, doesn't it? I see people in my classes getting upset when their dog is chewing their pants and not sitting. Or when their puppy is way more interested in the agility ring, or barking...
> 
> We're taught from first grade that the worst thing that can happen is having to repeat a grade. The idea of failing to pass on to the next level of dog training adds anxiety in the ring. Why won't you just sit! SIT! You know how to sit, we do it all the time. You're making me look bad. Grrrrrr!
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh2::laugh::laugh2::laugh::

OK, so I'm in the hair salon about to get my hair done...I'm reading this....HAHAHA..laughing out loud...

Ask me if I'm going to be singing this .... YES I AM!!!!!!!:musical-note::musical-note::musical-note:

_If you're happy and you know it you will sit.
If you're happy and you know it you will sit.
If you're happy and you know it, and you really want to show it
Happy and you know it, you will sit.​_
Treat festival!!!!


----------

